# REQUEST : Dimensions of various topcap holes/tips



## KZOR (12/5/17)

I am tired of trying to find dimensions on the net for strange tips like the one on my TM24.
Posting the dimensions would be very helpful for those of us that would want @hands to make custom tips for us.
If anyone has a digital calliper could you please take the dimensions of the driptip and post it here.
Don't forget to mention the name of the atty the tip is from.
And if your tip is the same as one that has been posted then just state : "CSMNT but same as Goon or standard 510". 
Would also be helpful to add whether the hole in the topcap of the atty is lined with a O'ring or not. 
Hope this all makes sense. 

*Atomizers :
*
Twisted Messes 24mm RDA
Hadaly 22mm RDA
Maddog 24mm RDA



​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro (12/5/17)

I went a different way when I discussed custom DT's with him a few times, and with that he could have made whatever I wanted. He is a very talented craftsman, all he needs is the dimensions of the atty aspects that are associated with the DT, and what you want (size, shape, style, special's, materials, etc). Vernier, dial or digital calipers, micrometers, depth or bore gauges can all work to get precise measurements.

FWIW-YMMV, but the custom DT maker's I've used here in the US and the UK made exactly what I wanted from similar specs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (12/5/17)

I'm planning on measuring my Medusa, maybe @hands can save this great atty from the cupboard with a smashing driptip. 

I like the idea of a library of drawings for hands to make tips from. 
That's right up my alley, if I have all the sizes, or the atty I can make drawings and he can let his brilliance take it from there
Will let you know hoe it goes


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## KZOR (26/5/17)

Ok ..... so i bought a digital vernier.

Twisted Messes 24 mm :

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR (26/5/17)

Hadaly 22mm RDA :

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## andro (26/5/17)

@KZOR i noticed that with all the measure is missing the actual drip tip bottom width. Is not always the same


----------



## KZOR (26/5/17)

andro said:


> missing the actual drip tip bottom width


Nope. 
Hadaly = standard 510
TM24 = 14,33mm max with o-ring


----------



## andro (26/5/17)

KZOR said:


> Nope.
> Hadaly = standard 510
> TM24 = 14,33mm max with o-ring


got it


----------



## Christos (26/5/17)

KZOR said:


> Ok ..... so i bought a digital vernier.
> 
> Twisted Messes 24 mm :
> View attachment 95843


I have a micrometer that I payed dearly for about 15 years ago. Think it was in the region of R500. 
Unfortunately I have left it at my parents place! 
I'll be visiting them this weekend with the intention of finding amd reclaiming it.

Hopefully I'll be able to assist with some measurments

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR (27/5/17)

Maddog 24mm RDA :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (28/5/17)

Dietz said:


> but still works for me


Thanks for the contribution m8. 
Would you please just double check your topcap opening width as well as the breadth of the bottom part of the driptip.


----------



## Dietz (28/5/17)

KZOR said:


> Thanks for the contribution m8.
> Would you please just double check your topcap opening width as well as the breadth of the bottom part of the driptip.


Will do. I think maby its time for an upgrade on my vernier now


----------



## blujeenz (28/5/17)

Merlin mini 24mm

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/5/17)

KZOR said:


> Hadaly 24mm RDA :
> View attachment 95915



@KZOR Hadaly is a 22mm.
Your Heading is 24mm. (Just making sure as i know there was a 24mm that was released in china)


----------

